# Sony hcd rg55 , problemas de audio, una salida suena muy bajo.



## trm8080 (Jul 6, 2010)

Tengo un equipo de sonido Sony hcd rg55.
El primer problema que tenía era que no tenía sonido y salía un mensaje de push power protec. Cambié el stk malo; ahora ya tengo sonido, pero solo en una bocina, pero solo con el radio, coloco un CD de música, si suenan los dos.


----------



## AZ81 (Jul 16, 2010)

Echale al conmutador de selección de radio o cd, limpiador de residuo cero, ya que podría ser que estuviera sucio y no te hiciera buena conexión.


----------



## Fabian Landa (Jul 24, 2019)

Qué tal, pues tengo este equipo propio y simplemente dejo de sonar un día, anteriormente aparecía el push power Protec pero cambie el STK y se solucionó, pero ahora enciende normalmente pero no suena, ya revise los transistores de la preamplificacion y están bien, encontré aquí mismo un archivo de otra persona que tenía un problema muy parecido y revise también 3 Main board que especificaba, de todos modos ya revise todo el equipo y no hay soldaduras frías ni nada raro, ¿que puede ser ?


----------



## hellfire4 (Jul 24, 2019)

Encontre este, no se si sera justo la versión, a lo mejor vale como guia, suerte colega


----------



## Fabian Landa (Jul 24, 2019)

hellfire4 dijo:


> Encontre este, no se si sera justo la versión, a lo mejor vale como guia, suerte colega


Ya los tenía pero igual gracias colega, lo que todavía no entiendo es por qué no da audio, cuando conecto los auriculares el relay se activa y desactiva pero de ahí no hay nada fuera de lo normal


----------

